# best river boat???



## snake (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 14 foot sea ark jon boat with a 10 hp evinrude . Have a 17 foot esquif Rangeley 17 canoe with a mercury 5 hp that I use a lot fishing for smallmouth. The canoe is a hell of a canoe virtually indestructible. But I just cant go very far and fish where I really want to fish because it takes forever to get there. I fish shallow rivers with a lot of deep pools followed by rapids and swift shallow rocky areas. Ready for a real boat that can do it all. Money is no object. Any advice on the best smallmouth boat for what I need. I've checked a little on river pro and rock proof and also koffler although I don't think they run as shallow. Any advice appreciated. For sure am gonna hit some rocks gotta be tuff.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 20, 2013)

I love my Alumagator but for strictly fishing and no budget I would go Riverpro 18' DSC with a UHMW reinforced bottom. That would be the best river fishing boat going right now imo.


----------



## Brian J (Aug 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326775#p326775 said:


> bulldog » Yesterday, 22:18[/url]"] for strictly fishing and no budget I would go Riverpro 18' DSC with a UHMW reinforced bottom. That would be the best river fishing boat going right now imo.



Ditto. I've rode, fished out of and even drove a riverpro for a little while once, and if it was in our budget there would be one in our garage. Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Aug 21, 2013)

I just bought a River pro in Feb if it has water going over it you can go over it,you can get on step in the length of the boat,and it is not very loud.It however does not have a lot of storage other than the engine compartment.


----------



## MjinPa (Aug 21, 2013)

Another vote for the RiverPro


----------



## DrNip (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a fan of Xtreme Boats.

https://www.xtremeindustries.com/index.htm


----------



## semojetman (Aug 21, 2013)

I am not the biggest Riverpro fan, i do like them, just not my cup of tea, however, for what your looking to do, it sounds like a Riverpro would fit your needs the best.


----------



## catmansteve (Aug 23, 2013)

Another vote for Riverpro. Not that the Rockproof isn't an awesome boat, because it is, but to me it is designed for the sole purpose of running really rocky, nasty places, where the Riverpro is a "go anywhere, do anything" type of rig.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 23, 2013)

"money is no object?"

Foreign concept to me. :? 


neat.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 23, 2013)

P.s. if money is no object, pick me up one while your buying.


----------



## skigill (Aug 23, 2013)

Riverpro, but in the dcc model. I have a 201, fish the New in WV and VA.


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. As far as money no object Im 53 and worked my ass off since high school. My biggest outlay of money for myself was the canoe. Its time daddy spent something on himself. Of course I do have three boys. two of them that like to fish so it wont be all for me. lol My wife is politicking for a pool since im getting the boat. Told her sure i'd run to walmart and pick one up for her.


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327199#p327199 said:


> skigill » 23 Aug 2013, 23:18[/url]"]Riverpro, but in the dcc model. I have a 201, fish the New in WV and VA.


Why the DCC? My inquiries so far has been that they recommend the DSC. Also I have never fished the new river but was under the impression that it was strictly a drift boat river. River pro work on that river? Does the longer model river pro go as shallow as the 18' ? Pro's con's? I probably would rather have the longer boat but was wondering differences in water depth especially considering I do fish some shallow rivers.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 24, 2013)

https://www.riverpro-boats.com/186LoProDSC


Wow. You're talking serious boat there.

Beautiful though.

Best wishes, be safe.

=D>


----------



## Chewie (Aug 24, 2013)

Fire fish jet boats (I think) make a bad ass shallow water boat! If they are still in business? I think k its the snapper that's a real shallow runner. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chewie (Aug 24, 2013)

Fire fish jet boats (I think) make a bad ass shallow water boat! If they are still in business? I think k its the snapper that's a real shallow runner. Just my opinion.


----------



## skigill (Aug 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327219#p327219 said:


> snake » Today, 07:56[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327199#p327199 said:
> ...


I bought a used 2000 lopro with 175 merc sportjet. I started with a 1654 triton w/60/40 merc. Then had 2 james river jets, second with 3/8 poly. They were stick steer. Then got a center consoe snyder 16/60 w/poly and it was a tank. I have not been in the 18 ft riverpro but I think it would be great especially if you only fish 2 in the boat. The DCC is in my opinion ideal. You can lay rods down each side for each angler. You can get down to the water all the way around the boat. I have fished center console saltwater boats and its just easier to move around the boat. I can tell you this- it runs shallower on plane than either of the previous boats. I even took in on the greenbrier river, which is really small in some spots. There are some areas of the New you have to have a raft to run, but most of it is accessible by jet. I can honestly say the riverpro is the best river fishing boat I have been in.


----------



## skigill (Aug 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327259#p327259 said:


> Chewie » Today, 18:09[/url]"]Fire fish jet boats (I think) make a bad ass shallow water boat! If they are still in business? I think k its the snapper that's a real shallow runner. Just my opinion.


I will second that! But the price! And I have not seen one setup like our fishing boats are, they are made in Canada.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Aug 30, 2013)

another nod for the riverpro


----------



## vhecs (Sep 4, 2013)

I got a 2013 Snyder....and I can confirm........ it is built like a tank!


----------



## Misterj (Sep 5, 2013)

Another vote for River Pro. I had a 2008 LoPro DSC and thought it was the bomb. Upgraded this year to a LoPro 186 SCC and it is better yet! Single center counsel allows higher seat position for better visibility and the ability to also stand up to drive. (Very helpful when running in 3" of water with chit coming at you lol). The single also provides lots of "move around" space and more comfortable fishing room for three anglers. New price is substantial but resale value is also excellent. .....just try to find a used one. (I do know of a 186 LoPro DCC that is available in MN that is in great condition.Shoot me an email for more info)


----------



## MSRiverdog (Sep 6, 2013)

What MisterJ said, CC is the way to go.


----------

